# Biscuit and running with bike



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

lm super proud with my girl, we started walking her next to the bicycle when she was 8mnths. and now almost year old she is superb in a park. easy off the leash as well 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdSJETFjcrs/?taken-by=bisquit_poodle

l am still scared we will push her too much so those trips are not often or too long but its definitely promising!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bisquit is a very lucky dog, and that's a nice video of you riding your bike with him running along beside you in a peaceful park setting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

